
Accurate re-creation of Sherlock Holme's rooms based on readings from all novels - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.stutler.cc/other/misc/baker_street.html
======
jacquesm
I'd say that's a creation, not a 're-creation' since it never actually existed
in real life, Sherlock Holmes is after all a work of fiction.

It also can't be accurate since the original is (for the most part) imaginary,
and everybody that reads the books will see this different with their own
imagination augmenting the text.

Taking it to the point of reconciling all the bits of data in the stories
without finding contradictions suggests that Conan Doyle had a pretty
extensive series of notes on his characters lodgings.

~~~
Nekojoe
Sherlock Holmes is a work of fiction, but 221b Baker Street is a real address.
You can go there today and visit it in London. It's a popular tourist
destination. Conan Doyle did visit the house and I've been told that details
match up with the building that's in the books (such as number of stairs).
They've decorated the rooms there to match the details from the books too.

~~~
ableal
That's like one of those " _Now_ there is" jokes/stories.

Search for "there was no 221 Baker Street during the years of the Sherlock
Holmes stories".

~~~
Nekojoe
Yes, but rather than him just randomly select an address for a location he has
taken the time to visit it and describe it accurately in his books. If he's
gone to this level of detail already, it would make sense that the layout of
the furniture, fittings and items in the building also map to an accurate
model.

Some authors can't always go to this level of detail. For example J. K.
Rowling was in Scotland when writing the first Harry Potter book, as a result
she describes Kings Cross from memory, confusing it with another London
Station, so her description of it does match the real world location.

------
paulreiners
I can't see (let alone observe) whether they got the seventeen steps right or
not.

------
hackermom
I couldn't help to notice that the poor man has no toilet.

~~~
user24
There's probably a toilet elsewhere in the building.

~~~
jacquesm
There quite possibly wasn't.

The stories start in 1887, interior flush toilets were something of a luxury
at the time, having only been popularized two years prior (by a guy called
Twyford).

Houses that already existed did not have room for a 'privy' unless they were
extensively remodeled (a toilet needs a lot of plumbing).

If there was a toilet it was most likely on the ground floor, near the front
of the house (to economize on the runs of big diameter pipes).

------
barrytapas
Not a huge surprise to many that there is only one bed?

~~~
paulreiners
Watson's bedroom was presumably on the floor above the pictured floor. (They
also don't show Mrs. Hudson's bedroom.) Watson moved out pretty early in the
series after marrying Mary Morstan.

